# Advertising on bookface



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

For those advertising themselves on facebook can I have your wisdom?

I have a personal profile which I use. I went through facebooks advertisment features ect and it says to build a page - I have done although its not live yet. Is this what you guys are using or are you creating a 'group' and advertising that way?

PS. I'm on about free advertising not paid FYI.

jam


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a group on there have only ever had 3 customers from it


----------

